#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-22
<thafreak> Derath-Srvr: hey, sorry, I was AFK for days...mini vaca..., what did you need?
<thafreak> Derath-Srvr: I still haven't gotten the check returned via mail, and it hasn't been cashed...so I'm not sure what's up
<thafreak> Derath-Srvr: have you heard from the OLF folks whether they've gotten it or not? I copy/pasted the address you sent me and printed it straight on the envelope to prevent any errors hand writing it
<Unit193> There is currently little chance of me going to OLF :(  (Not sure if you really wanted to know, but there you go)
<gilbert> just got the conf pack swag in the mail :)
<paultag> gilbert: :D
<gilbert> woot!
<gilbert> didn't come with any discs tho :(
<gilbert> couple tshirts, hats, buttons, stickers, a book, but no cds...
<gilbert> how goes it paultag?
<paultag> gilbert: not bad, man! About to go for my DM-ship
<gilbert> yeah saw ur blog on that.  awesome :)
<paultag> gilbert: just sorta working away, dekrufting my friends' packages :)
<paultag> gilbert: It's kinda funny --
<paultag> gilbert: you've ended up doing Ubuntu work, and I'm heading to Debian land
<gilbert> i'm not a dd, but i can give u some props when you send your dm mail
<gilbert> haha, yeah :)
<paultag> gilbert: thanks, man! It'd be wicked cool, I'm worried about the whole process :)
<gilbert> i was too, but it wasn't that bad
<gilbert> just the waiting and hoping ppl say, yeah you do good stuff
<gilbert> i was just thinking today that it would be to have some kind of stat/award system.  say you do you fix an rc issue, you get a bronze award, fix 5 get a silver, etc...make developing like a game
<gilbert> of course awards for other things too, then when you go to apply for things you can say hey i have all these awards
<paultag> humm, clever
<paultag> yeah that'd be neat :)
<paultag> gilbert: man, I just managed to screw up writing a lintian override
<paultag> I think it's a good thing
<gilbert> lintian overrides are a pain in the neck
<gilbert> easiest way to deal with them is to put "tag *"
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> gilbert: fucking false+ on lintian's driving me nuts
<paultag> lucky for me it's fixed in VCS, so it's pending :)
<paultag> I feel good
<paultag> it's like this asshole friend of mine always tells me I'm wrong
<paultag> and I finally got to tell it that he's wrong
<paultag> feels good, man
<gilbert> haha, yeah, awesome
<gilbert> lintian really is an asshole
<paultag> gilbert: for sure. It's a love/hate sorta thing :)
<gilbert> http://www.papercut.com/blog/chris/2011/08/19/who-broke-the-build/
<paultag> gilbert: hahahaha
<paultag> that's great!
<Cheri703> so...not to be all "ooo look at me!" but...ooo look at me! http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/?p=25 :D
<gilbert> Cheri703: nice :)  wtg!
<Cheri703> :) thanks
<gilbert> Cheri703: so i'm gonna try to make the panel at olf, but no guarantees :(
<Cheri703> cool :) I'm still figuring out logistics...and need to write talk >.<
<gilbert> nice, i just got the swag in the mail today
<Cheri703> I'm looking forward to it all :)
<Bones> Hello all.
<Unit193> Howdy Bones and welcome to the Ohio LoCo!
<Cheri703> hi
<Bones> Thank you.
<Bones> How is everyone this evening?
<Unit193> Eating a little and just made some coffee :D  How about you?
<Bones> Not bad.  Coffee sounds like a good idea. I am going to have to make some here in a few minutes.
<Unit193> Kona Blend here. Might watch reruns of SG1 too
<Bones> Foldgers dark roast.
<Unit193> Bones, as in the TV show? ;)
<Cheri703> or from star trek?
<Bones> just a nickname
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-23
<paultag> can anyone spell-check mai control file? It's pissing me off -- http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/liblicense.git;a=blob;f=debian/control;hb=HEAD
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<thafreak> Derath-Srvr: you hear from OLF folks if they receieved the check yet?
<Derath-Srvr> Not yet, want me to call them again?
<Derath-Srvr> btw, if anyone's interested, I have a room for the Friday and Sat nights, if you're willing to split the cost...
<Derath-Srvr> Correction, I might have a bed left in it... waiting to hear from someone
<Derath-Srvr> Oh, and it's at the Drury
<twotwozombie> /quit
<twotwozombie> quit fail lol
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-24
 * skellat is watching My Babysitter Is A Vampire
<canthus13> skellat: I'm sorry. :(
<skellat> It isn't that bad
<skellat> It is good Canadian television
<skellat> It seems almost accidental that Disney happens to carry it in the US
<skellat> How goes the life in Mansfield?
<Cheri703> good :)
<skellat> Excellent.
<skellat> I had to do an opening day shift today so I'm a bit thrown off schedule.
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> my week has been weird so far, tomorrow is busy, need to run a bunch of errands and then ubuntu hour (which I will likely attend alone)
<skellat> Why alone?
<Cheri703> we haven't had it in a few weeks
<skellat> Yikes.
<Cheri703> few times it should have happened I guess, several weeks
<skellat> It happens.
<skellat> I don't have even local folks to hold such
<Cheri703> well, I got my ride lined up, so I'll be there and will sit for an hour and if no one shows, then I got out of the house and had a tasty sandwich, and it will still be a good evening :)
<skellat> Good.
<jrgifford> Looks like the Cleveland ReLoCo will have some Jam - how do I get it added to the Ohio LoCo calendar? (I've been looking, but it's somewhat confusing)
<paultag> jrgifford: sorry, I think that's in my name
<paultag> jrgifford: let me check
<jrgifford> paultag: ok.
<paultag> jrgifford: OK. it's not, good. I'm not sure who owns it, but I don't think I can give it to anyone else
<paultag> jrgifford: if you want me to add it, I can do that, then you can figure out rights at your own pace
<jrgifford> paultag: Guess that'd work. So, you need location, time and general, right?
<paultag> jrgifford: yeppers
<paultag> jrgifford: jacob gilbert or Cheri703 might know as well
<jrgifford> paultag: I'll get that to you sometime today - I'm going to call and double-check we've got the location, they said yes but I didn't get a confirmation email.
<paultag> jrgifford: sure thing :)
<paultag> jrgifford: tyt, i'll be here
<jrgifford> paultag: Sounds good. Again, thanks for your help. :)
<paultag> jrgifford: dude, of course. Anything I can do to help make Ubuntu CLE better is something I'll be doing :)
<Derath-Srvr> sup
<Unit193> Howdy Derath-Srvr
<Cheri703> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904875404576528981250892702.html
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-25
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did you actually have anyone? (Couldn't really make it myself)
 * Cheri703 had a sandwich
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> that was about it
<Unit193> Dang... Sorry
<Cheri703> nah, it's ok, had a nice peaceful meal :) and got a free croissant! that will be very tasty tomorrow :D
<paultag> Goddamnit, I want to become borg
<Unit193> ^^
<paultag> at the *VERY* least get a tricorder
<paultag> I want to make one >:(
<paultag> I wonder how hard it would be to make an EM scanner like that
<canthus13> paultag: make one? or be one?
<paultag> canthus13: make an EM scanner :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-26
<thafreak> Derath-Srvr: you hear back from olf yet?
<Derath-Srvr> thafreak: Just emailed him again...
<thafreak> Derath-Srvr: What's the contact's email address? Perhaps I should contact him as well, in case i need to put a stop check in or something.
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-28
<itsafork> hello?!
<itsafork> ok buh-bye
<Unit193> Howdy
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-20
<thafreak> I'm just going to leave this bit of info here...
<thafreak> s3ql
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-21
<Cheri703> rawr
<Unit193> Quite.
<thafreak> really, no one looked at s3ql?
<thafreak> man
<thafreak> well...s3ql is very very interesting...for all of you into backups and whatnot
<thafreak> just sayin
<thafreak> so far, it blows the pants off lessfs that I tried to test before (which never really worked so hot)
<thafreak> tad slow...but that's to be expected
<thafreak> getting around 2.5 MB/s with lzma compression, deduplication, and aes 256 encryption all enabled
<thafreak> this is all local to local disk copies...
<thafreak> wonder how slow it will run on my raspberry pi....
<thafreak> wonder when my raspberry pi will arrive
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-22
<thafreak> installed updates on my linux mint 12 laptop...rebooted...they changed the desktop completely
<thafreak> wtf
<yano> :o
<thafreak> i was all used to how it used to work, then they up and change it all on me...
<paultag> what is it now?
<thafreak> one of their new mate or cinnamon or something
<thafreak> it doesn't act at all like gnome3
<thafreak> the one I had was like half gnome3, half gnome2
<thafreak> noe it's like straight oldschool gnome2
<paultag> legit
<thafreak> but i didn't tell it to do that...not cool
<paultag> it's mint
<paultag> they know what you want
<thafreak> yeah...they knew I was about to re-install :)
<thafreak> i was going to fresh install mint 13...but not sure now
<thafreak> Anyone have linux with hdmi audio working? If so, which distro?
<paultag> Debian works with that
<paultag> at least on the Pi
<thafreak> nice, that's good to know
<paultag> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgYkpk9nJnE
<paultag> sweet daddy yankee
<thafreak> I think my CC just got charged by Allied Electronics for my pi order
<thafreak> where can i buy a viewtron
<paultag> inorite?
<thafreak> i think this guy is who jack donaghe character is based...
<thafreak> used netboot installer to set uop new temp desktop for myself...
<thafreak> couldn't decide which desktop to install
<thafreak> so I installed them all
<paultag> fail
<thafreak> well, except for kubuntu
<thafreak> just xfce, lxde, and reg unity or whatever
<thafreak> meh, I like variety :)
<paultag> debian + hairy candy
<thafreak> what's that again....awesome based
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> @ http://archive.pault.ag/
<thafreak> no thanks
<thafreak> imma play some games on this bitch
<paultag> I don't get it :)
<paultag> you can float windows
<paultag> and it can do full-screen correctly
<thafreak> don't really feel like learning a new windowing paradigm...unity was exhausting enough
<thafreak> hence the reason I put xfce and lxde on here
 * paultag shrugs
<paultag> lxde is bleh
<paultag> xfce is great
<thafreak> maybe later...when i have free time...
<thafreak> so like when I'm retired
<thafreak> which I originally wanted to be almost retired by now...
<thafreak> not seeming to make my life goals happen
<paultag> i'll be retired soon enough
<thafreak> instead, I'm trying to setup Alfresco, and a pile of other java based crap for a bunch of scientists
<paultag> I'm such an old man
<thafreak> so I'm thinking about setting up my own school...
<thafreak> or more like an academy
<thafreak> actually more like a guild
<thafreak> for sysadmins...
<thafreak> so people can learn the way of sysadminery much like people of old learned carpentry or blacksmithery
<thafreak> or farmery
<paultag> aye
<thafreak> or alchemy
<thafreak> actually, it's more like alchemy
<paultag> I wonder if I can retire by 30.
<thafreak> good luck
<thafreak> i have a friend who did...
<thafreak> for a while
<thafreak> but he had a better paying job than you...and nothing to do with his money
<paultag> thafreak: I'm about to buy a condo in the next few months, I think.
<paultag> I should be able to pay that off quickly enough
<thafreak> then you won't retire for a while :)
<thafreak> uh huh...
<paultag> move to ohio
<thafreak> paying it off is only half the battle
<paultag> meh
<thafreak> need income to pay for repairs/maintenance
<paultag> I am more then able
<thafreak> owning sucks
<paultag> I worked consturction
<paultag> there's not much I can't do
<thafreak> so you won't be retired, you'll just be a handyman...
<thafreak> part time
<paultag> not bad.
<paultag> I'd be fine with that
<thafreak> then do it
<thafreak> don't get in a relationship though
<thafreak> ever
<thafreak> or you won't retire till your 60+
<paultag> mmm.
<thafreak> you need to be celebit in order  to retire by 30 I think
<Cheri703> ....
<thafreak> you might be able to pull off 35-40, if you're at least sterrile
<thafreak> what, tesla was celebit...that dude was badass
<Cheri703> yeah, you'd think that "I make $x, <significant other> makes $y, therefore together we should have $(x+y)!" but...that doesn't ever seem to happen
<paultag> yar
<paultag> because expenses go up a bit :)
<paultag> (dates, gifts, etc)
<thafreak> yep, plus more people who rely on you, more income you need...bigger house, extra cars...blah
<thafreak> well yeah, that too
<paultag> I'm going to stick with Porches. The kids can be stuffed in the back.
<thafreak> think about it...to retire by 30, you need enough money to keep you going for another 60-100years
<paultag> erm, Porsches
<paultag> thafreak: I'll move to Ohio
<Cheri703> even "I have a roommate, and together as a roommate we have $(x+y) so significant other replacing roommate should be equal" yeah...no
<thafreak> still....
<paultag> thafreak: sell my condo, get a mansion
<thafreak> 60+ years of income needs to be coming from somewheres
<paultag> drugs
<paultag> I can sell drugs
<Cheri703> especially if you are with someone who has VASTLY VASTLY different money habits than you >_>
<paultag> Cheri703++
<thafreak> then your not retired :)
<thafreak> selling drugs is still working
<paultag> thafreak: all the drugs will make it seem like fun
 * Cheri703 is a saver, husband is...not
<thafreak> you don't want to retire...you want to become tesla
<paultag> mmmm.
<thafreak> as do I...
<paultag> I'd love to be a F/OSS hermit
<paultag> like Joey Hess
<thafreak> he worked...for himself, inventing awesome stuff
<paultag> and joey
<thafreak> barely scraping by  though
<thafreak> same different...only not as earth shattering...
<thafreak> but who can live up to tesla's brain
<Cheri703> I am trying to learn about "The Bug Genie" and set up a support workflow :s
<thafreak> paultag: your new mission, build a viewtron style UI using curses or something for the PI...
<thafreak> bug genie? is it f/oss?
<thafreak> paultag: call the project: rasptron
<Cheri703> yeah www.thebuggenie.com
<thafreak> rasptron 2000
<thafreak> I'm looking for a good general ticket system
<Cheri703> I don't know if this is good yet, but it's got LOTS of features :)
<Cheri703> looks pretty decent
<paultag> thafreak: hahaha
<paultag> that'd be boss
<thafreak> yes...yes it would
<thafreak> hmm...might give bug genie a try for work
<thafreak> so, it's not just bug tracking, it's basically project management too
<thafreak> basically, it seems to be a php version of trac
<thafreak> I'm not happy with redmine...maybe this will be better than redmine...that would be awesome
<thafreak> I know I've asked this before, but what is everyone's graphics card preferences these days...
<thafreak> looking to get a pci-e 16x card, lower end, no more than $50
<thafreak> i know nvidia's exist at that price, but is AMD better?
<canthus13> Depends on what you're wanting it for. you can definitely find an intel card in that range. (Yes. intel.. I have an MSI X3000 card...)
<canthus13> There are quadros that price... they're used, though.
<TheMaster> Guest53503: Mind if I ask why debian testing/unstable switched wget to gnutls rather than openssl?
<Guest53503> TheMaster: license issues, why, what's up
<Guest53503> omg I'm a guest
<TheMaster> Was wondering, have more issues with that one so recompiled and figured maybe I should finally ask.
<Guest94632> the fsck
<TheMaster> Need to identify, services were doen.
<TheMaster> down.
<Guest94632> oh, aye
<taggerdoodles> this'll do until nickserv stops acting up
<TheMaster> It's good now, though you may need /ns release paultag mylittlepony
<taggerdoodles> aye
<TheMaster> Chances of it going back to openssl?
<taggerdoodles> TheMaster: http://people.gnome.org/~markmc/openssl-and-the-gpl.html
<taggerdoodles> TheMaster: OpenSSL can't be used with GPGPL code
<canthus13> taggerdoodles... Heh.
<taggerdoodles> due to a advertiseing thigner
<taggerdoodles> fucking lag
<taggerdoodles> canthus13: :)
<taggerdoodles> canthus13: and old nick of mine
<taggerdoodles> TheMaster: rebuilding for personal use is just fine, since you don't redistrib
<TheMaster> Other than scp. ;)
<TheMaster> And dang.
<taggerdoodles> TheMaster: (and neither clasuse kicks in)
<taggerdoodles> clause*
<taggerdoodles> TheMaster: I can help you write an apt-get source script to rebuild with openssl if you need to
<taggerdoodles> but it won't be distributed like that, since it's not legal
<TheMaster> Though you may not like it, I built 1.14 with openssl on sid, and put it on wheezy.
<taggerdoodles> hehehe
<taggerdoodles> you know sbuild works, aye? :)
<taggerdoodles> it'll be fine now that're in freeze for the most part, th	
<TheMaster> .14 because I need a feature, and openssl becuase gnutls had a few issues with some sites, namely https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<taggerdoodles> aye
<TheMaster> pianobar, with a couple others and now wget I build, so not much.
<taggerdoodles> TheMaster: if you install all your build-deps, and replace gnutls with openssl, you should be able to apt-get source package --compile
<taggerdoodles> TheMaster: then dpkg -i the resulting deb
<taggerdoodles> should
<taggerdoodles> not sure what wonky shit some other maintainers do
<TheMaster> That's at least worth a try in a VM, I put openssl in the ./configure options.
<taggerdoodles> yeah, you might have to
<andygraybeal_> so scp isn't going to be in ubuntu?
<taggerdoodles> but iirc they're compat
<andygraybeal_> i'm confused!
<taggerdoodles> andygraybeal_: I doubt seriously we'd loose scp
<andygraybeal_> what all are we losing?
<taggerdoodles> I dunno
<taggerdoodles> nothing, I think
<taggerdoodles> this thing has existed for a long time
<andygraybeal_> ah nevermind then im' confused.
<andygraybeal_> ignore me :)
<taggerdoodles> kk
<taggerdoodles> /ignore andygraybeal_ ALL
<andygraybeal_> ahhah
 * taggerdoodles updates desktop-base
<TheMaster> s/andygraybeal_/*!*@ubuntu/member/unit193/
<taggerdoodles> :)
<TheMaster> Would do you good....
<TheMaster> :D
<TheMaster> taggerdoodles: Is there a chance that I could get gnutls working with the sites that it currently doesn't?  Or should I actually look this up? ;)
<taggerdoodles> TheMaster: I don't know -- I've never had a problem with it, and I only know of the legal issues because of the DD bootcamp
<taggerdoodles> I can research it in an hour or two if it's really a problem
<TheMaster> wget -dO /dev/null https://wiki.ubuntu.com  for example, I hit it in wheezy and sid, though wheezy will have another issue because of SNI.
<taggerdoodles> ERROR: The certificate of `wiki.ubuntu.com' is not trusted.
<taggerdoodles> The certificate's owner does not match hostname `wiki.ubuntu.com'
<taggerdoodles> hahaha, cool
<TheMaster> Second isn't a real problem.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-23
<canthus13> you'd think that uninstalling a DHCP client would stop the daemon...
<thafreak> Ok, unity sucks with less than 4Gb of ram aparently...
<thafreak> I tried...I really did
<thafreak> going to stick with xfce I think
<thafreak> Also, it seems the opensource nvidia driver kinda sucks...crashes alot
<canthus13> s/with less than 4Gb of ram apparently//
<snap-l> I dunno, I  like Unity
<snap-l> but it definitely requires bettern than your cheapo Intel card.
<thafreak> i'm using a decent machine I had been using just to stream video to the tv
<thafreak> but it's a dualcore athlon 2 3ghz
<thafreak> only has 2gb of ram currently
<snap-l> You definitely need more than 2GB for a modern browser. :)
<thafreak> xfce so far runs great though...but I haven't launched chrome with my billion tabs open yet
<thafreak> and so starts the swapping
<thafreak> canthus13: so re: gfx cards...for playing mostly older games you think intel card would be best?
<thafreak> They get decent opengl performance?
<thafreak> I may also try wine+steam
<canthus13> Not for games, no. :P
<thafreak> haha
<canthus13> Well, most of the indy games work with my 4500HD.
<thafreak> so I guess it's between AMD and Nvidia
<canthus13> but wine/steam is a definite no.
<thafreak> I know I should like AMD...because Nvidia hasn't played nice with the OSS folks...
<canthus13> Meh.. screw the OSS whiners.
<canthus13> I've had excellent luck with nvidia cards.
<dzho> -.-
<dzho> ITYM screw we free software whiners
<dzho> OSS folk are about compromise and quality, less about ethics and freedom and the long view
<canthus13> They've always worked for me. I really couldn't care less if the driver source is closed.  nvidia maintains the drivers themselves. :/
<dzho> yeah, I found them to be a PITA
<canthus13> dzho: ok. that works. :)
<dzho> I maintained a lab full of stuff with nvidia cards back in the day and never much relished the idea that I had to go and rebuild the nvidia modules every time the distro upgraded the kernel
<canthus13> dzho: I always used envy.
<canthus13> dunno how well that would work on a large scale, though. but most modern distros will install the non-free drivers if you want them.
<dzho> none of that existed then
<dzho> I'm not above installing the nvidia drivers on a onesy-twosy basis even now
<canthus13> and it's a far cry from back in the day when the only way I got my Sound Blaster AWE64 working was by compiling driver code found on a newsgroup, that was posted by a sympathetic Creative engineer.
<dzho> but I'm always going to cast a hairy eyeball on it all, because companies tend to do things like abandon product lines
<dzho> like, I'm sure you can't get drivers from nvidia for those cards, now.
 * dzho wonders what ever became of those machines
<dzho> left that job before we retired the hardware, iirc
<canthus13> dzho: Nah. you can still get drivers for Nvidia TNT cards.
<thafreak> i can get like a 1Gb radeon or nvidia for about $40 at microcenter...geez...
<canthus13> thafreak: only 1Gb? Weak. :P
<thafreak> I think I could keep all of counter strike in video ram with that ;)
<thafreak> This is probably a silly question...but would a pcie 2.0 card work in a 1.0 slot?
<thafreak> I don't think my 16x slot is 2.0 compliant
<dzho> canthus13: ah, it must have been this I was thinking of http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/10/03/26/2240250/nvidia-drops-support-for-its-open-source-driver
<Cheri703> :D http://www.behance.net/gallery/Water-Wigs/4889175
<canthus13> Uhh...
<Cheri703> :D :D
<canthus13> weirdo. :P
<Cheri703> psh, you are just jealous of my awesomeness
<Cheri703> also, I REALLY WISH quassel would get channel notifications >_<
 * canthus13 hugs his irssi. less complicated. :)
<Unit193> Plus it's pure awesome.
<canthus13> ++
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-24
<paultag> irssi is great
<Unit193> rnotify.pl++, as well as the others I use. :P
<Cheri703> well, I liked that xchat had channel notifications, but it doesn't do core/client
<Unit193> ZNC?
<Unit193> I'm not going to lie, I'm going to miss my server...
<canthus13> Unit193: you should practice your marksmanship.
<Unit193> Hah, wrong type. :)
<canthus13> Aww.
<Unit193> Yep, it's going away September. :(
<canthus13> bummer.
 * canthus13 just picked up 2 rack mount servers. :)
<Unit193> Nice, they good I'd guess?
<canthus13> they're old, but run well. a compaq DL380 G3 dual 1.4ghz P3s with a SCSI raid array and a DL320 Celeron D 2.93ghz G4 that needs drives
<canthus13> ... the 380 sounds like an airport runway. :/
<Unit193> I'm sure it loves pulling the power.
<canthus13> heh.
<Cheri703> anyone have thoughts on why my computer would suddenly crap itself and think I am holding down the enter key when there is NO keyboard attached at all?
<Cheri703> bah, ok, back to having a working computer/keyboard
<canthus13> Whee... I've got a woman on the line that has a huge networking vocabulary.. but no knowledge to back it up with. it's painful to hear her misuse 'OC-768' and 'Gigabit Ethernet'.
<Cheri703> heh
 * Cheri703 is being really productive tonight! it is weird
<thafreak> soo...what's the best multi-media oriented distro...?
<thafreak> i want to plug a machine into the tv
<yano> i've only used it once, but i've heard it's Mint
<yano> because it comes with all the "non-free" codecs out of the box
<thafreak> yeah, I figured that one. didn't know if there was a new distro I've never heard of before :)
<thafreak> should probably just check distrowatch
<Cheri703> mythbuntu maybe?
<Cheri703> I never got it to work properly with my video card that I have on my tv computer, it's ancient
<paultag> xmbc or something
<paultag> oh distro
<paultag> yeah, handwave
<Cheri703> *the video card was ancient
<thafreak> meh, just went with the latest mint...figured I could just slap xbmc from ubuntu on it...
<thafreak> and (crosses fingers) flash and hdmi audio just work
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-25
<jeffschuler> paultag: howdy
<paultag> hey jeffschuler, what's up, bud?
<jeffschuler> nada. been awhile.
<paultag> yessir, sure has
<paultag> jeffschuler: what's new?
<jeffschuler> just setting up an Ubuntu AMI to get OpenTreeMap stack running  and figured I'd drop in here expecting to have questions
<jeffschuler> what's up with you?
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> I'm setting up an Ubuntu AMI to do Debian builds
<paultag> or rather, trying, I don't know jack about this
<paultag> I'm a Linode man, myself
<jeffschuler> likewise
<jeffschuler> but seems easier to make a throwaway instance.  we'll see.
<paultag> yeah, totally
<paultag> I'm trying to set this up to kick up 4 or 5 dirty machines to crunch some code once in a while and just shut down
<paultag> see if I can use some context-manager voodoo
<jeffschuler> that's awesome. and why not use debian to use debian?
<jeffschuler> ^-- build
<paultag> jeffschuler: we don't have a real AMI, and the images are by non-DDs :)
<paultag> if I get into this, I'll see about doing that, but for now, I'll just use an Ubuntu image to host some Debian chroots
<paultag> on an EBS or something
<paultag> tmpfs overlay onto the image or something. I don't know, I'm totally outa my element :)
<jeffschuler> mine too.
<jeffschuler> :)
<paultag> :)
<jeffschuler> ultimate goal being...
<paultag> for me?
<jeffschuler> ya
<paultag> when I sponsor packages, I'd like to have them built a few different ways, and have some deeps-source linting, so I know the basic quirks before I get into it
<paultag> and eventually, I can provide the setup to other DDs with less-powerful machines for testing
<paultag> something like 300 build-hours will run me like 24 bucks
<paultag> (and free for the first year!)
<jeffschuler> wild. do a lot of folks have similar setups?
<canthus13> paultag: 24 bucks for spartaaaaaa???
<canthus13> sorry.
<paultag> canthus13: spartaaaaaaaaaa!
 * canthus13 is in an odd mood. :)
<paultag> jeffschuler: nah, most people just have a few chroots on their dev box
<jeffschuler> wimps
<paultag> jeffschuler: i've got 9 on this lappy, but it's just a pain to manage, and I always worry about tainting chroots
<jeffschuler> ;)
<paultag> yeah, totally :)
<paultag> jeffschuler: I have a basic test working with a machine in my room @ http://debuild.me/
<paultag> works so far
<paultag> (debuild being a tool to build debian packages)
<paultag> but I'd much rather use AWS
<jeffschuler> paultag: well, keep being hardcore. ttyl for now
<paultag> jeffschuler: roger. Folks in here are friendly, feel free to idle
<paultag> jeffschuler: f/oss 4 lyfe, dude.
<paultag> canthus13: what's up? :)
<paultag> canthus13: challah back
<paultag> gurl
<canthus13> Not much. :)
<paultag> alright, let's try to kick up a machine
<canthus13> ?
<paultag> aws
<canthus13> ah.
<paultag> via python
<canthus13> cool.
 * canthus13 is trying to motivate himself to migrate his web and mail servers over to the old compaq server he recently acquired.
<paultag> badass
<canthus13> Heh. old.. and LOUD. my basement sounds like an airport runway.
<paultag> canthus13: hahaha
<canthus13> paultag: It's an old DL380 G3.
<paultag> that thing looks huge
<canthus13> It's 2U.
<paultag> ah, not so bad
<canthus13> 6 18.1GB SCSI drives, 5 of them in a RAID5 configuration.
<canthus13> I will NEVER have debian 'erase' each partition again...
 * canthus13 gave up and started over after 4 hours on the 46GB partition... and it was like 10% complete.
<paultag> Woo! Got python to start and shut down an AWS instance
<canthus13> cool. :)
 * canthus13 got to learn all about PXE booting due to that stupid server. :/
<paultag> PXE sucks
<paultag> it's great
<paultag> but it sucks
<canthus13> Yeah, but I had no blank CDs and that old machine won't boot from USB. :/
<paultag> swag!
<paultag> ubuntu@ip-10-70-137-31:~$
<paultag> Broadcast message from root@ip-10-70-137-31 (unknown) at 4:14 ...
<paultag> The system is going down for power off NOW!
<paultag> Connection to ec2-23-20-71-63.compute-1.amazonaws.com closed by remote host.
<paultag> Connection to ec2-23-20-71-63.compute-1.amazonaws.com closed.
<paultag> huzzah!
<canthus13> ...you use a class A etwork?
<canthus13> Oh.
<canthus13> amazon. NM. :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I may have just found my buildbots.
<canthus13> Cool.
<paultag> alright, I'm out for the night
<paultag> one love
<canthus13> Later.
<thafreak> canthus13: how much them servers cost you?
<thafreak> FYI anyone interested in rackmount servers, I recently saw these on some one's g+
<thafreak> http://www.stikc.com/Catalog/Data-Center-Cluster-Servers
<thafreak> <$300 for a dual quad core xeon box w/4Gb ram
<thafreak> and 2 500gb sata drives
<thafreak> sadly, I paid about 5K for my dual dual core xeon box with 4gb of ram
<thafreak> :(
<thafreak> er, I'm STILL paying for it :/
<thafreak> but I wanted to do external storage services...never got very far, then the following year, amazon pulls S3 and AWS outta no where
<thafreak> bad business decisison on my part.
<paultag> heyya jeffschuler, welcome back :)
<jeffschuler> hey there paultag
<canthus13> thafreak: too much, really... about 200 for both.
<canthus13> HAHAHA! http://www.explosm.net/comics/2650/
<canthus13> (surprisingly SFW)
<dzho> ah, L5420
 * dzho hates it when someone just says "xeon" like that's supposed to be impressive
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-26
<wickedpz> hello
<dzho> wickedpz: hi
<wickedpz> Checkout the work weve done to my sixties Oldsmobile Toronado: http://postimage.org/gallery/bsnh5k8/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-19
<thafreak> hmmm...what to do when tmux is killing my raspberry pi...?
<thafreak> 20+% of cpu and memory
<thafreak> :/
<thafreak> :-\
<canthus13> switch to screen?
<canthus13> swallow it?
<thafreak> you're lucky this is a family firendly room :)
<canthus13> Heh. Family-friendly has lots of definitions... o.O
<canthus13> thafreak: Oh, and why lucky? I'm in several not-so-family-friendly rooms and don't have issues... ;)
<canthus13> ...You'd think that amazon would be able to keep themselves off of email blacklists...
<canthus13> "Why yes, I *AM* the internet."
<thafreak> speaking of things large companies should be able to do...
<thafreak> what do you all think about this google blackout?
<thafreak> makes you think...how many people use google cdn hosting of like jquery on their websites?
<thafreak> if google suffers full blackout, it's more than just lack of search...
<canthus13> Blackout? I Got to google.. I just got 503 pages.
<canthus13> Heh. redddit can go down for half an hour and not a single call to me about it, threatening to cancel service or telling me they'll kick my ass if I don't put it back.  Yahoo or MSN goes down, and all the loonies come out of the woodwork.
<thafreak> nice, so I take it you noticed the google blackout? I didn't hear about it until I saw it on slashdot
<thafreak> i swear, no one is ever awake in #ubuntu-virt
<thafreak> Maybe I'm in the wrong room...
<canthus13> thafreak: I was watching a video on youtube when it happened.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-20
<thafreak> canthus13: accidentally deleted your comments on linkedin
<thafreak> was trying to figure out if I could "like" a specific comment
<thafreak> apparently I clicked an "X" instead (part of it was cut off, didn't look like an "X")
<thafreak> and there was no undo... :/
<canthus13> Haha. All good. :)  the changes to linkedin are kinda... Well.. they should get better UI designers. Even Toshiba's horrible interfaces are easier to use.
<jrgifford> Amen to toshiba on that one.
<dzho> so, who's going to OLF?
<dzho> thafreak: I was wondering about doing some sort of academic IT BoF thing maybe
<dzho> "academic science devops"
<thafreak> oh yeah?
<dzho> not a very developed idea yet
<dzho> just floating it out there
<thafreak> I'm going, but have a wedding friday night...so won't be there till saturday morn.
<dzho> good to know
<thafreak> not sure if all BOF's are friday?
<dzho> oh, looks like they are
<dzho> that would also give me a hard arrival deadline, which I'm not sure I'm up for
<jrgifford> dzho: not I. i wish I was...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-21
<canthus13> Maybe me.
<skellat> UbuCon kicks off at 9 AM on September 13th
<dzho> skellat: I saw that on the schedule recently and also remember you talking here about organizing it.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-22
<skellat> And the Xubuntu team has said **no** to including Mir in their 13.10 release after a vote earlier today: http://open.knome.fi/2013/08/22/xubuntu-team-no-mir-for-13-10/
<jenni> [ Xubuntu team: No Mir for 13.10 « It's free. ] - https://j.mp/13U6Vus
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-23
<thafreak> So ballmer announces he's retiring, and microsoft's stock jumps up...funny
<canthus13> Yeah. That cracked me up. :)
<dzho> oh, huh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-24
 * skellat is going dark on IRC for now since he has a music festival to help run this weekend and can be best reached at skellat@ubuntu.com in the interim
<Unit193> paultag: Friend is now off to Boston, post grad stuff.
<paultag> Unit193: neato, which uni?
<paultag> MIT?
<paultag> there's also a neato social thing sunday nights
<paultag> if you want to give me h[is|er] contact info
<Unit193> Not a tech person really, and Brandeis.
<thafreak> I got a buddy who moved back out there...to work at MIT
<thafreak> he's kind of lame though
<thafreak> drives a vw and has a hard on for php, drupal, and macs
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-25
<dzho> a vw, you say?
<dzho> <.<
<dzho> >.>
<Unit193> Yeah, this guy is smart, known him for a very long time.
<thafreak> I was mostly joking, he's a pretty alright guy...
<thafreak> I just usually give him a hard time about the vw, cause he talks about it alot
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-18
<belkinsa> Did some work on the wiki pages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam and we need to review what is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Deprecated
<jenni> [ OhioTeam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fsFO0B
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/Deprecated - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApCXQj
<belkinsa> Most of the related content is all in one cat
<belkinsa> I still need to the meetings up on the meetings page
<belkinsa> Also, I want to clean out that member map badly
<Unit193> Why?
<belkinsa> Because it's outdated with many of the members inactive or out of state.
<belkinsa> Like sethbaur and hostmedic there is no proof that they live in Ohio.
<Unit193> ...We need proof?
<belkinsa> Yes, because if skellat wants us to get active, I think we need to have up-to-date information and the map is one of them.
<Unit193> Two second google search: https://github.com/sethbaurhttp://sethbaur.com/ - https://plus.google.com/+SethBaur/posts
<jenni> [ Seth Baur - Google+ ] - https://j.mp/1ApPao4
<Unit193> If that's not "proof", then neither am I.
<skellat> I go away for dinner and then to take care of my cat...
<belkinsa> Well, I will e-mail him
<skellat> belkinsa: Nuke Shepherding & XMPP
<belkinsa> Okay
<Unit193> Meh, if you like you can take me off the map too, I don't care.
<skellat> Anything under Deprecated was stuff I put on hold prior to nuking to see if anybody missed it
<belkinsa> Okay, I will mail the list
<skellat> STOP
<belkinsa> Naw, Unit193 , I won't, you are active and there is proof that you are.
 * belkinsa stops
<skellat> Our wiki is so frakking messed up I didn't even realize we had a bloody map there
<belkinsa> That's on our site not wiki
<Unit193> Sure, linked several places.
<skellat> Oh
<skellat> That
<skellat> We deal with that separately
<belkinsa> Okay.
<skellat> You have to be a member of ~ubuntu-us-ohio to have placed the pin in the first place otherwise the Drupal instance would've kicked you out
<belkinsa> Can I e-mail the list about those pages though?
<skellat> Which ones?
<belkinsa> Deprecated ones
<skellat> I moved them there over 12 months ago and nobody noticed so far
 * Unit193 tends to not use the wiki, slow as it is.
<skellat> Actually make that 11 months ago
<belkinsa> Well, we should try again.
 * skellat reminds Unit193 that even Xubuntu meetings have components that imply wiki.u.c usage
<Unit193> I know.
 * belkinsa starts to write the e-mail about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Deprecated  pages
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/Deprecated - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApCXQj
<belkinsa> I bet I will be stopped again.
<skellat> No, the stop was for both of you last time.
<skellat> :-)
<Unit193> :D
<belkinsa> Okay.
<Unit193> Meh, was just saying, at that rate of randomly removing, may as well take me out too, I'm not that active in Ohio, just Xubuntu. :D
<skellat> No random removing
<skellat> We're not going there
<belkinsa> Okay, forget about the map.
<Unit193> But what if pin the tail on the donky is fun? :(
 * Unit193 pins one on jrgifford.
<skellat> We may wipe the board clean and set new pins, though...but we leave that for another time
<belkinsa> Sure.
<skellat> Unit193: If you find a suitable JS app, I'm fine with that being on the LoCo website
<Unit193> :P
<skellat> Okay, belkinsa, what specifically do you want to ask the community about the Deprecated pages?
<belkinsa> If they are truely needed, they seem to going to stuff that has died out.
<skellat> belkinsa: I think we can just go ahead and nuke the deprecated area
<belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> Go on it
<belkinsa> On it***
<skellat> Some of those pages reference IRC channels that don't exist anymore even
<skellat> Firefox: Not Just A Web Browser, But Also A Self-Contained Fork-Bomb! :-\
<belkinsa> lol
<belkinsa> Ready to nuke, captain!
<belkinsa> And...
<belkinsa> If it does it
<belkinsa> Stupid wiki.
<Unit193> ^
<belkinsa> Nuked, captain skellat.
<Unit193> Hmm, that was fast, for the wiki. :D
<Unit193> That keeping the old meetings?
<belkinsa> I still have them along with the ones that I need to add to the list
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Meetings
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/Meetings - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApQVld
<belkinsa> They are in the subpages section still
<belkinsa> But that will be tomorrow's work
<skellat> I made one small change as to who is claimed as "Team Contact": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam
<jenni> [ OhioTeam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fsFO0B
<belkinsa> Yeah, I was going to do that.
<Unit193> Does LP and the map sync?  If you remove yourself from -oh, does the map remove you?
<belkinsa> That https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/SubpageHeader3 could be worked on.  But that's another day.
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/SubpageHeader3 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1ApReg4
<skellat> Unit193: No, LP and the map don't sync
<Unit193> Pity.
<skellat> Sergio Meneses was working on something for that
<belkinsa> Unit193, indeed.
<skellat> But he's been busy with UbuConLA
<belkinsa> That could help a bit
<belkinsa> You think those links under WELCOME TO UBUNTU OHIO!  can be removed or at least labled?
<Unit193> skellat: Well, I know for a fact Cheri moved to CO, mind if I remove from the map or just leave it
<Unit193> ?
<belkinsa> And paultag if he is on the mp still
<Unit193> Paul is always here, in mind or body. :P
<skellat> Unit193: Yes, pull Cheri703 from the map
<skellat> She's happily in Colorado now
<Unit193> Meh, now it's just me and Dr Kokandy.
<skellat> You both may have some spam from LP in a bit as I flipped some bits around
<belkinsa> I e-mailed sethbaur to see if he still active with Ubuntu
<belkinsa> I saw skellat
<belkinsa> And good move
<Unit193> Dangit, FF is this week.
<skellat> What do you need to get in before Feature Freeze?
<Unit193> Meh, nothing really I suppose.
<belkinsa> skellat, permission to write a blog post on my blog about the Ohio Team Wiki Pages clean up once I finish it?
<belkinsa> may I have *
<skellat> You're already empowered to do so
<belkinsa> Alright.
<skellat> Go for it
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<skellat> I like how the chatter over on oftc in #ohiolinux is that UbuCon is up in the air.  It isn't.  We're not doing it.  It really is that simple.
<belkinsa> Is it going still?  Or do you have the logs to that?
<skellat> I can give you logs later
<skellat> But yeah, the meeting is underway
<belkinsa> I joined.
<belkinsa> and okay
 * belkinsa still not sure for going
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/~brady-merriweather is moved to DC, I think if he is on the map, he can be removed.
<jenni> [ Brady Merriweather in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1ApVrQJ
<skellat> Eeek, DC LoCo membership?  That will be a travel project for me yet as a member of LoCo Council to try to help sort out.
<belkinsa> This one moved to: https://launchpad.net/~nivex
<jenni> [ Kevin Otte in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1t8K1yl
<belkinsa> Anyways, it's getting late.  Slaapwel, everyone and thank you for your time also with the clean up.
<jrgifford> So many lp emails.
<jrgifford> It's worse than github. Only because I don't have a LP email filter.
<jrgifford> And I do for gh
<Unit193> :D
 * Unit193 sends a few more.
<skellat> jrgifford: Everything is cleaned up now so that I can be fired at any time
<Unit193> You were the only one actually elected. :P
<skellat> I know
<skellat> We'll get there eventually to have confirmation of things
<skellat> A blog went dark on planet.u.c and I'm wondering if I should go ahead and fix it
<jrgifford> I know mine is pretty broken right now.
<dzho> http://www.cantonlinux.org/ anybody know these guys?
<jenni> [ Canton Linux Enthusiasts | Free and Open Source Software users in northeastern Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1BtlwQr
<dzho> thafreak: ?
<dzho> From the looks of articles on the main page, I suspect this is a domain that got squatted.
<jrgifford> dzho: doesn't look squatted to me
<jrgifford> unless you're referring to 2009, single 2010, then 2014
<dzho> huh
<dzho> jrgifford: ah, I think I figured out what I was seeing.
<dzho> http://www.cantonlinux.org/aggregator
<jenni> [ Feed aggregator | Canton Linux Enthusiasts ] - https://j.mp/1tf3pJ7
<dzho> the article about the ebola quarantine center cause me to raise my eyebrows and look further
<dzho> now I see it's just a full import of the slashdot feed
<jrgifford> ah
<thafreak> I didn't know there was a canton group
<thafreak> i should venture down there
<thafreak> The, I'm not goofing around, my code is compiling
<thafreak> has now become, I'm not goofing around, my docker image is assembling :)
<jrgifford> hah!
<jrgifford> yeah, our docker images take about 5-10 minutes to build. still way faster than the VM build process though.
<jrgifford> because once it's built, we can deploy instantly. VM build process would take 3 minutes, but would take another 10+ minutes before a deploy hit the world.
<jrgifford> so we're overall happy with this.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-19
<belkinsa> skellat, thanks for the kind words about jrgifford, Unit93, and me from here: http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2014/08/52-restart/
<jenni> [ Restart ] - https://j.mp/1o9AZLv
<belkinsa> Anyways, I will work on the remaining book keeping that I have to do for the team wiki pages.
<belkinsa> Also skellat, you think we need a meeting for the UGJ planning?
 * skellat thinks the time is not ripe for a UGJ planning meeting as Canonical Community Team said they have some things they're still trying to finalize first
<belkinsa> Okay
<belkinsa> Is anyone going to OLF even though we have no event for it?
<jrgifford> i might.
<belkinsa> Same here, but I think if more will go, I might go, but only for Sat, nit Friday.
<jrgifford> it mostly depends on where things are with my job.
<jrgifford> if i'm still the only one on the project, then i probably can't. *shrug*]
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-20
<Unit193> I was more interested in keysigning anyway, but still not sure how well that's ever going to work.
<skellat> Well
<skellat> That *can* be a regionalized Global Jam activity
<Unit193> Yeah, but I'd be looking for DDs, not as much Ubuntu people. :P
<skellat> Did you ask in #debian-ubuntu as to how many DDs are going to OLF?
<skellat> Or even #ubuntu-expats
<skellat> Either of those channels just seem to be people idling
<belkinsa> Like everyone idles on IRC channels...I'm like in only one chatty channel.
<belkinsa> And you, Unit193, you know which one.
<Unit193> /join #ubuntu-offtopic  perhaps?
<belkinsa> Maybe.
<belkinsa> ;)
<skellat> I need to wrap some things up
<skellat> I intend to catch the bus in to downtown Cleveland in the morning
<skellat> I want to spend some writing time at Cleveland Public Library's main facility
<belkinsa> Oh skellat, do you how active is the Russian LoCo is?
 * belkinsa is just wondering
<skellat> They're distressed
<belkinsa> Like everyone else?
<skellat> belkinsa: Are you a Putin partisan or not?
<Unit193> Russia. \o/
<belkinsa> No, why?
<skellat> THAT is why they're distressed
<belkinsa> Ah, duh,.
<skellat> Pro-Putin folks not happy with the not-so-partisan folks & likewise
<belkinsa> Duh.
<skellat> We had to go to an "R U THERE?" message trying to reach them about verification and it took a few tries
<belkinsa> Anyways, do you know who are the truly active LoCo's?
<belkinsa> If we have a good bunch, maybe we can ask them to help the others, if is that possible.
<skellat> The Greeks
<skellat> California
<skellat> Colorado
<skellat> Morocco
<skellat> Florida
<skellat> Bob Jonkman trying pretty hard in Canada
 * skellat is checking why his UPS just started clicking
<belkinsa> And we are trying hard here
<skellat> I'm going to have to cut this short as I need to knock down the box with my ZNC bouncer and knock down some other things
<skellat> I don't like the power flickering like this
<skellat> I'll be in touch
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> Slaapwel everyone
<belkinsa> OMG, guess what I got in the mail today?  The Certificate of Ubuntu Membership!
<jrgifford> belkinsa: yeah, i got mine last week.
<jrgifford> took them a few months.
<belkinsa> Yeah, I started to get worried about it.  I also starting to think it's a stupid idea having them.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-21
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Yes, a good evening it is.
<PCLine_> Hello Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Its seems a little Quiet in here.
<Unit193> Generally is, then it might burst with activity every so often.  I tend to have my output set to other channels.
<PCLine_> Lately I keep my Putty window open trying to learn more about Ubuntu.
<Unit193> PuTTY, best there is for Windows ssh, KiTTY had weird quirks.
<Unit193> Of course, it had a weird feel to it, at least to me.
<PCLine_> I wish I could add it to ConEmu and then it would be in Tabs but when I get disconnected I can not find the Restart option.
<Unit193> Thought it was alt+right click, but I could be wrong and that could still just paste stuff.
<PCLine_> Will try that.
<PCLine_> That might be paste....I have always used the Right Button for that.
<PCLine_> that a tomorrow problem....I need to type and rsync between 2 different machines.
<Unit193> izdubar: Having problems?
<PCLine_> Forgot a / in the rsync command
<Unit193> Oh dear.  I tend to use -n first, so I know what it's going to do exactly, especially since I tend to use --delete-after.
<PCLine_> I just found the -n option
<PCLine_> as a Windows person the username@ubuntu-plant1-196: is new to me.
<Unit193> Ah, I use .ssh/config, so for me it's just loki:
<PCLine_> Thats on my Todo List.
<Unit193> Also, is most stock firmware pretty crappy about assigning the same IP to the same computer?  Am I ruined by Tomato being pretty nice? :P
<PCLine_> my DHCP server is doing OK given out the same IP address.  Just need to setup a DNS server (or a second one) so I dont have to kepp updating the Hosts file.
<Unit193> This is a standard linksys style router.  For DNS, I have bind9 setup, even pulls in the OpenNIC domains.
<PCLine_> When I start the DNS project  was going to look at Bind9 first.
<PCLine_> that it for me.
<belkinsa> skellat, RE: ML on LP, why are we like that?
<skellat> It works and nobody saw the need to switch over to lists.ubuntu.com when it became available
<skellat> It does require LoCo membership to participate in the list on LP while on lists.ubuntu.com it isn't necessarily required
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  I hate to say this but I do hate how the LP one works vs. the list.ubuntu.com ones.
<dzho> well, launchpad is its own special thing, whereas mailman has been around forever and is used by lots of orgs
<dzho> so, I'd probably have the same preference.
<belkinsa> I figured that's the case.
<skellat> The mailman maintainer is William Grant who works on Launchpad for Canonical too
<dzho> ok?
<PCLine_> Evening everyone
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> HiHi
<PCLine_> ?
<PCLine_> Where did that second Hi come from!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-22
<MarkDude> Coffee?
<Unit193> Coffee is good.
<jrgifford> HiHiHiHiHi.
<jrgifford> that right there is the redbull
<andygraybeal> hahahahahahahahaha
<andygraybeal> i love it
<andygraybeal> i'm the same
<andygraybeal> hey.. check out my resume: http://imgur.com/7egamhz
<andygraybeal> my first revision
<andygraybeal> lemme know what you think and if i should change anything, etc
<andygraybeal> oh and my website info isn't set up yet.. so don't bother going there.. i'll be finishing that tonigth and tomorrow afternoon
<andygraybeal> this is first drafty :)
<jrgifford> nice!
<jrgifford> it's a good start. i'll brush up mine and send it over for how i do things.
<jrgifford> Mine is a little more "consultant" focused though than "job" focused.
<Unit193> Pssst, it's raining.
<andygraybeal> jrgifford, hey thank you
<andygraybeal> jrgifford, i am looking forward to it
<andygraybeal> jrgifford, it's been 10 years since i looked for a job!!!!!
<andygraybeal> email me if you want or anything really
<skellat> jrgifford, belkinsa, Unit193: Any thoughts on the e-mail from Mr. Skaggs about Ubuntu Global Jam?
<Unit193> No.
<skellat> Alrighty
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-23
<andygraybeal> jrgifford, wondering about your resume.
<jrgifford> one sec
<andygraybeal> hey cool thanks
<andygraybeal> don't want to sound annoying... .i'm still working on the 'web' part of my resume.
<andygraybeal> so it's not time sensitive
<andygraybeal> i just don't want to change directions cause i've already got what i thought was my layout
<andygraybeal> i did a search on monster regarding example resumes.. .and holy shit.. there are some nice ones
<andygraybeal> i probably should have taken more time.. .and looked at monster first
<Derath-Srvr> If you still have contacts to your college (if there is one), check with their dept. Most of the time they have someone that connects to businesses and can help with resumes much more than a career center or writing center
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-24
<TheMaster> canthus13: Welcome back.
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> forgot to reauth.
<TheMaster> So, will the TWC/CC deal affect you much if it does go through?
<skellat> Who are you talking to, TheMaster?
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy, PCLine_.
<PCLine_> Hello Unit193
<PCLine_> Hows things with you today?
<Unit193> Turned on the A/C, it was muggy, so much better now.  I even have coffee.  How about you?
<PCLine_> Food in the Oven.....AC was on when I got home...All is great with me.
<Unit193> Still wondering how my schedule looks for OLF, someone was asking if I'll be going so it'd be specifically nice to know.
<belkinsa> skellat, not really.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-23
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2016 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
<Adam-M> Hey
<Unit193> yano: Except it doesn't look like the schedule is up yet?
<Unit193> Adam-M: Howdy.
<Unit193> He does not like me. >_>
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-24
<yano> https://sweet32.info/
<jenni> [ SWEET32: Birthday attacks on 64-bit block ciphers in TLS and OpenVPN ] - https://sweet32.info
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-25
<yano> http://www.ohio.com/news/break-news/tornado-warning-interrupts-kiss-concert-in-ohio-1.707100?localLinksEnabled=false
<jenni> [ Tornado warning interrupts KISS concert in Ohio - Break News - Ohio ] - https://bit.ly/2bA4YkB
<yano> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4zeez8/hell_has_frozen_over_linus_is_working_with_the/
<jenni> [ Hell has frozen over, Linus is working with the dark side. : linux ] - https://bit.ly/2bAasM9
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-27
<nae1on> canton???
<yano> hi
<yano> maybe?
<yano> nae1on: what's up
<nae1on> yano: Just wondered if anyone near me runs ubuntu
<yano> yup
<yano> i run ubuntu
<nae1on> Did you go to ohio linuxfest this year?
<nae1on> yano: just looking for someone to drink beer with, lol
<yano> nae1on: OLF isn't until October
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2016 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
<nae1on> yano: i mean 2015
<yano> oh, i didn't go last year
<nae1on> ahh
<yano> but i went for a brief moment back in 2014
<nae1on> I haven't gone since 2008
<yano> dang
<yano> i've heard it's a lot different since then
<nae1on> a lot of cool stuff there
<yano> definitely
<nae1on> I have yet in my little world to find another linux user that isn't in belgium
<yano> heh
<nae1on> yano: so what you up to
<nae1on> yano: Do your friends run ubuntu
<yano> nae1on: well, right now i'm about to head to bed, heh
<yano> yes
<yano> you should check out #osuosc
<yano> i hang out in there and lots of people in there run linux
<nae1on> been there 
<yano> cool
<nae1on> I've been there recently, back in Spring, a lot of nice people, well sleep good
<yano> awesome :)
<yano> thanks
<nae1on> your welcome, peace brother
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-08-22
<drkokandy> i want to stab my quasselcore 
<Unit193> Hah, I thought you were on ZNC.  Why's that?
<dzho> all software sucks
<drkokandy> i'm on both
<drkokandy> lol
<drkokandy> I have Quassel core running in a docker container, and I couldn't access the container. I tried restarting the container, then destroyingg & rebuilding the container, then restarting docker, and finally restarting the host system, finally the last step made it work
<Unit193> Sounds like fun!  I tried Quassel for a little, not as something to switch to but to get a feel for it.  Not the best client, but once you add the client/core aspect it certainly gets a few points.  I actually have ZNC setup, but again not for me, for someone else.  I've never actually used ZNC though, I'm quite happy with Irssi.
<drkokandy> I tried Wechat, irssi, and ZNC each alone but in the end I missed some of the Quassel features so I decided to go back to what I had back then, except in a container
<Unit193> Scripts, aliases, it being a terminal application, etc are selling points.  I'd hate to be an op with Quassel. :3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-08-27
<Unit193> Anyone doing a talk at OLF, or going this year?
<antonm> When's it going to be
<Unit193> September 29-30, 2017
<dzho> Unit193: possibly!
<Unit193> Nice.  I went last year, was my first time.  Haven't made plans to do it this year though.
<dzho> Unit193: what was you favorite thing about it?
<dzho> (you don't have to pick just one)
<Unit193> Meeting people I've known from IRC for a while was interesting, the talk about /proc/ was pretty interesting, and of course getting a gpg sig from a DD was useful. :P
<dzho> nice!
<Unit193> Yeah, though I'm honestly wondering how many DD sigs it'd take to become a DD myself. :3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-08-22
<yano> Columbus is #1, https://www.businessinsider.com/the-best-places-to-work-in-tech-arent-silicon-valley-or-new-york-2018-8
<jenni> [ The best places to work in tech aren't Silicon Valley or New York - Business Insider ] - https://bit.ly/2OYCtO2
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-08-23
<yano> https://github.com/felixrieseberg/windows95
<jenni> [ GitHub - felixrieseberg/windows95: Windows 95 in Electron. Runs on macOS, Linux, and Windows. ] - https://bit.ly/2MxfhJE
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-08-19
<yano> https://www.ohiosos.gov/elections/voters/absentee-voting/
